# Fall Flathead



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

IMG_0823




__
CatfishCal


__
Oct 3, 2016




36in. 20lbs





Caught a fish OH flathead Friday night down south near the OH river. 36in. 20lbs got the bite at 3:30am.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice flathead! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a nice fish.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice flatty ! congrats!


----------

